# Feral Cat Article in Arizona Daily Star Newspaper



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There was a big article with picture on 
the front page of the Arizona Daily Star newspaper Sunday.
Thought everyone might want to see it.

http://www.dailystar.com/dailystar/allheadlines/81513.php


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Yay for public awareness!


----------

